# Johannes Brenz on natural reason and its limits



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2021)

For though natural reason has some knowledge of God and of the faith; in spite of this, she is darkened because of sin, and has not knowledge of the Gospel of the Son of God our Lord Jesus Christ, by whom we obtain by faith true justice and salvation. Seeing, therefore, that the darkness of the human intellect is so great, it is necessary that Parents take care to teach their children the Catechism from their youth. …

From these [created] things we naturally know that there is a God. Because when we see the greatness, the beauty, the order and organisation of the things of this world, the admirable turning and changing of the monuments [perhaps movements] of the heavens and of time, it seems evident to us that there is a divine spirit and intellect which governs all these things. …

For more, see Johannes Brenz on natural reason and its limits.


----------

